# Conformation 911



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

My breeder has asked me to show my almost 6 month old pup at a sanctioned match in two weeks. I have done NO work with my pup for conformation and know NOTHING about it. She needs my pup to enter so she can enter her bitch in a specific class.

Can anyone point me in the right direction or should I just say no?

My pup has a nice automatic sit.... That ought to come in real handy.


----------



## stacey101 (Sep 20, 2010)

Was your agreement when you bought the puppy to show him? otherwise that seems a bit odd.
Call up your breeder and tell her that the pup has had no work done.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Is she paying the entry fees and stuff for the show? If so, it can't really hurt, although you'll want to get the basics down before you go. If there are handling classes in your area, I'd suggest you go to those for the next couple of weeks. In your place I'd probably say no, though; I wouldn't feel prepared in that little time.

In Canada, you can't show a pup until it's six months old. Is it different where you are?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

It's a match. Young puppies are allowed to exhibit (4-6 months)


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

My pup will be 6 months old at the time of the show. Actually she will be a week shy. And since it's AKC sanctioned, maybe that will eliminate me? I will look into that. However, it is a sanctioned MATCH, not a SHOW, so maybe that's a different thing.

By contract, I am not obligated to show. There was a clear verbal understanding that I intended to complete in agility and obedience. I was considered a performance home.

I could attend two drop in conformation classes, but each class is 45 minutes away. I don't think that there would be high expectations. My breeder is amazing. I just haven't ever even watched comformation except for on TV unless I had a friend in the ring. No clue!

I think the entry fees are low. Probably no harm in trying I guess. I hate looking stupid.


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Sanctioned match might be different, I think those can allow younger dogs.

Here's some stuff to at least get you thinking:
http://sue-eh.ca/page24/page40/
http://sue-eh.ca/page24/page30/

Get her used to a show lead
Stand and nibble - hot dog in right hand, let Pup nibble off the end. with your left and pet down her back and lift her into a stand by the flank/hip. standing = open bar, not standing = closed bar while you lift her back into position.

You could probably fake most of it by sticking a hot dog or cheese stick in her face most of the time.


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

Thank you! That is really helpful! Good to know we can fake it with munchies! She's a good eater!

Now I have to decide if I can tolerate being the fat chick showing the really, really skinny dog! 

What was I thinking!


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Xeph said:


> It's a match. Young puppies are allowed to exhibit (4-6 months)


Ah, yes, okay. 

I agree with Raegan... you're not actually out to win, so you could fake it well enough for your breeder's purposes. 

What kind of pup is it, btw? Have you posted pictures?


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

trainingjunkie said:


> My breeder has asked me to show my almost 6 month old pup at a sanctioned match in two weeks. I have done NO work with my pup for conformation and know NOTHING about it. She needs my pup to enter so she can enter her bitch in a specific class.
> 
> Can anyone point me in the right direction or should I just say no?
> 
> My pup has a nice automatic sit.... That ought to come in real handy.


You should be able to shape a stand in a few days. Honestly, if it's just a match, it's no big deal, and most judges don't expect a puppy to be perfect. When working on a stand, make sure to pivot in front of the dog so you present a different picture from when you want an auto-sit.


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

Here are some photos of her.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Oh, she's gorgeous! I love the markings, and she has a great expression on her face in that first pic especially.


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

She's going through an awkward phase now!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Aw very pretty whippet, there's one in my conformation class now. 

Honestly a match is no big deal, its not formal or anything, just a fun learning experience for up and coming show dogs and even new show people. It gets dogs used to being in a ring, getting looked over by a judge, etc. 

I would do it, good learning experience even if you never want to be in the conformation ring. Everyone has pretty much covered the basis of what you should do between now and then.


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

PLUS since you are planning on showing in obedience and agility it's a chance to establish that show grounds are fun places where you dog and I owner play together - they are neither scary nor a doggie playground.


----------



## Griffon (Jan 29, 2012)

Your puppy is gorgeous.... everyone has covered everything you need to do.... use it for a socialising experience for your puppy and experience for yourself and have fun. If you are going to be doing both conformation and obedience, try and establish a good stand and then work on the sit. Much easier to get a puppy to sit for a treat than stand, initially, but once they know the difference between sit and stand, it gets easier. When we showed German Shepherd Dogs many years ago, they could distinguish between a show lead and our training lead for obedience... in the show ring we wanted them out in front and really working and moving... obedience we wanted them beside us in a heel position.... so I used a different type of leash for each class from an early age and the learned the difference.


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

Just an update for the curious!

We went to the match and fumbled our way through! Everyone was fabulous. No one made me feel stupid!!! Without a doubt, I could have done a much better job if I had been more prepared, but it was fine. My pup had a blast and felt very sure of herself. When we did the final lap and people clapped, she was just delighted! She got to go in twice, once for her puppy class and another time for breeder/bitch. We got 4th of 6 in our class and her breeder won her class and got a dog bed! Very positive experience. I am glad I did it.


----------



## Poly (Sep 19, 2007)

trainingjunkie said:


> Just an update for the curious!
> 
> We went to the match and fumbled our way through! Everyone was fabulous. No one made me feel stupid!!! Without a doubt, I could have done a much better job if I had been more prepared, but it was fine. My pup had a blast and felt very sure of herself. When we did the final lap and people clapped, she was just delighted! She got to go in twice, once for her puppy class and another time for breeder/bitch. We got 4th of 6 in our class and her breeder won her class and got a dog bed! Very positive experience. I am glad I did it.


Great job :whoo:

Now that you - and your dog - know that a dog show is not a scary place, but that you can have fun there, it's time to get started on your training for agility and obedience. 

Your pup is a perfect age to start focus/attention training, which is the first step to both of these. But I'm sure you know that already.


----------



## DarKevs (Feb 27, 2012)

Congratulations on your first time in a 'ring'!

Matches are the best place for young pups to gain some ring experience!

When showing...................you not only need to learn how to stack, gait etc. you need to learn how a show ring is run.....Matches are a great place to learn it all!


----------

